

Beginning OpenGL Development on OS X - hahuang65
http://blog.hwrd.me/2014/05/07/beginning-opengl-development-on-os-x/

======
badhairday
I took a class on this topic last summer. It was hard, but extremely rewarding
in the end.

~~~
hahuang65
Awesome, thanks for the feedback. I'm looking forward to the rewarding part :)

------
frozenport
Or you could use Qt and have it run everywhere...

~~~
bronxbomber92
There's nothing OS X specific (yet) about this tutorial (excluding the install
and -framework compilation flag). The author is using
[http://www.glfw.org](http://www.glfw.org), a cross-platform OpenGL
windowing/context creation library.

~~~
hahuang65
You're right. Sorry for the misleading title. It was more to inform that I
will be doing this on OS X, as opposed to for OS X.

